# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Α/Τ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ D -15 [Vasilissa Olga]

## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

*ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ D -15*
_ΕΝΑΣ ΘΡΥΛΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΟ_

Αντιτορπιλικό ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ. Το πλοίο - σύμβολο του ναυτικού μας αγώνα στον Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Πήρε μέρος σε επικίνδυνες αποστολές στην Αδριατική, στο Τομπρούκ, στη Μεσόγειο και στον Ινδικό Ωκεανό. Το Φεβρουάριο του 1941, ήταν εκείνο που μετέφερε τα αποθέματα χρυσού της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος, στην Κρήτη. Και ήταν πάλι το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ που επιλέχθηκε για την μετακίνηση της Ελληνικής κυβέρνησης στην Μεγαλόνησο, μετά τη γερμανική εισβολή. 
Κείμενο: Ρένα Γιατροπούλου Φωτογραφίες: Κώστας Θωκταρίδης
Σήμερα, αναπαύεται στην υγρή αγκαλιά της θάλασσας, στο σημείο που βυθίστηκε παίρνοντας μαζί του στο βυθό 65 μέλη του ηρωικού πληρώματος του. Τώρα προσφέρει καταφύγιο τους κατοίκους του βυθού. Τότε πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες του στην πατρίδα, στον αγώνα για την τελική νίκη και την απελευθέρωσή της... και το έκανε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. 
Η ιστορία του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ αρχίζει στην Αγγλία, όπου ναυπηγείται και καθελκύεται το 1938. Στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου, το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ με κυβερνήτη τον Μ. Ζαρόκωστα αφήνει τη Γλασκώβη και ξεκινά για την Ελλάδα. Δεκαπέντε ημέρες μετά, την 1η Μαρτίου του 1939, θα καταπλεύσει στον Ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίνας. 
Η δράση του Β. ΟΛΓΑ αρχίζει στις 15 Αυγούστου του 1940. Τότε, μετά τον τορπιλισμό της ΕΛΛΗΣ στην Τήνο, κλήθηκε μαζί με το αδελφό του πλοίο Β.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ να συνοδεύσει τα επιβατηγά σκάφη με τους προσκυνητές της Μεγαλόχαρης από την Τήνο στον Πειραιά. Κυβερνήτης του Β. Όλγα αυτή την περίοδο, ήταν ο γνωστός για την «αδυναμία» του στους θεαματικούς και ριψοκίνδυνους χειρισμούς των πλοίων, Πλοίαρχος Α. Λεοντόπουλος. 
Με την κήρυξη του πολέμου, στις 28 Οκτωβρίου το 1940, η Β. ΟΛΓΑ αναπτύσσει έντονη πολεμική δραστηριότητα. Παίρνει μέρος σε επικίνδυνες πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις, σε περιπολίες, καταδρομικές εξόδους, συνοδείες νηοπομπών αλλά και αποστολές εξόντωσης των εχθρικών πλοίων. 

Στις 27 Απριλίου 1941 όμως, τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα μπαίνουν στην Αθήνα και υψώνουν στην Ακρόπολη την σημαία με τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό. Δυο μέρες πριν, η Β. ΟΛΓΑ άφηνε πίσω της, την πατρίδα και έπλεε προς την Αλεξάνδρεια για την συνέχιση του αγώνα.
Στην Αλεξάνδρεια, η Β. ΟΛΓΑ εντάσσεται στη βρετανική μοίρα αντιτορπιλικών ενώ την κυβέρνησή της αναλαμβάνει ο 37χρονος πλωτάρχης Γεώργιος Μπλέσσας. Με κυβερνήτη τον Μπλέσσα η Β.ΟΛΓΑ θα ζήσει τις πιο δοξασμένες στιγμές της αλλά και τις πιο τραγικές της ώρες. Υπόδειγμα αξιωματικού , ο αισιόδοξος κεφαλλονίτης με τη σιδερένια θέληση και τα ακλόνητες αρχές του, ο Γ. Μπλέσσας ταύτισε το όνομά του με την αυτοθυσία και τη συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη. Ο άγγλος αξιωματικός , ανθυποπλοίαρχος G.Connell, περιγράφει τον πλωτάρχη Γ. Μπλέσσα με τα παρακάτω λόγια : «Η Β.ΟΛΓΑ είχε κυβερνήτη τον εγκάρδιο και θαρραλέο πλωτάρχη Μπλέσσα, ο οποίος εκτός από έξοχος επαγγελματίας, ήταν επίσης ένας διεθνούς φήμης πρωταθλητής γέφυρας..»
Αυτός ο κυβερνήτης θα κερδίσει τον σεβασμό και την απεριόριστη εκτίμηση του πληρώματος του πλοίου του, πολύ γρήγορα. Απαιτητικός κατά τη διάρκεια των πολεμικών συγκρούσεων, πραγματικός φίλος όμως όταν οι συνθήκες το επέτρεπαν ή το απαιτούσαν. Ηξερε να είναι άψογος κυβερνήτης αλλά και σωστός άνθρωπος με ενδιαφέρον και κατανόηση για τους συντρόφους του. Με αυτόν τον Κυβερνήτη η Β. Ολγα θα γράψει τα χρόνια που θα ακολουθήσουν μία από τις πιο χρυσές σελίδες της ναυτικής μας ιστορίας. Συμμετείχε στη ναυμαχία του Ταίναρου. Μαζί με το αγγλικό αντιτορπιλικό PETARD αιχμαλώτισε το ιταλικό υποβρύχιο UARSCIEK, κοντά στη Βεγγάζη. Εγιναν τρεις επιθέσεις από το PETARD και την Β.ΟΛΓΑ κατά του ιταλικού υποβρυχίου. Η τελευταία από το ελληνικό αντιτορπιλικό έδωσε και τη χαριστική βολή στο UARSCIEK, που αναγκάστηκε να αναδυθεί. Μετά την αιχμαλώτιση του ιταλικού υποβρυχίου, άρχισε η ρυμούλκησή του από το PETARD. Ο κυβερνήτης του αγγλικού αντιτορπιλικού, αντιπλοίαρχος M.Thornton, ήθελε να οδηγήσει θριαμβευτικά το αιχμαλωτισμένο υποβρύχιο στην Μάλτα. Παράλληλα το Β.ΟΛΓΑ εκτελούσε συνεχή ανθυποβρυχιακή περιπολία γύρω από το PETARD και το ρυμουλκούμενο υποβρύχιο. Η απόφαση όμως του Αγγλου Κυβερνήτη να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα ρυμούλκησης στάθηκε μοιραία. Η στεγανή πόρτα του πρυμναίου διαμερίσματος άνοιξε , το υποβρύχιο άρχισε να γεμίζει θαλασσινό νερό και λίγο αργότερα χάθηκε για πάντα στη μαύρη άβυσσο. Ετσι τα δύο πλοία δεν κατάφεραν να μπουν στο λιμάνι της Μάλτας μαζί με το υποβρύχιο, Η επιτυχία τους όμως, παρ’ όλα αυτά, ήταν αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλη. Ο Ε.Δανιήλ, ανθυποπλοίαρχος τότε, σε συνέντευξή του που παραχώρησε στον καθηγητή Μανόλη Ήσυχο, αναφέρει για τη βύθιση του UARSCIEK: « Η μεγάλη επιτυχία της καταστροφής τελικώς αυτού του υποβρυχίου δεν είναι μόνο ότι καταστράφηκε μία μονάδα εχθρική, είναι ότι καταφέραμε και συλλέξαμε τους κρυπτογραφικούς κώδικες του εχθρικού υποβρυχίου που διευκόλυναν το συμμαχικό στρατηγείο να έχει άμεσες πληροφορίες μέχρι ο εχθρός να αντιληφθεί ότι πράγματι ήταν υπό την κατοχή μας». Το UARSCIEK ήταν το τελευταίο από τα 20 ιταλικά υποβρύχια που χάθηκαν στη Μεσόγειο το 1942. 
Τον Ιανουάριο του 1943, το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ βυθίζει το Ιταλικό πετρελαιοφόρο STROMPOLI και τον Ιούνιο της ίδιας χρονιάς βυθίζει σε συνεργασία με το βρετανικό JERVIS, δύο πολεμικά και δύο πλοία συνοδείας. Πρωτοστάτησε στην επίθεση κατά της Παντελλερίας, του «νησιού φρουρίου» του Μουσολίνι και στην απόβαση της Σικελίας. Ηταν το μοναδικό ελληνικό πλοίο που συμμετείχε το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943, στην παράδοση του ιταλικού στόλου, μετά τη συνθηκολόγηση της Ιταλίας. Την ομάδα των πλοίων που ανέλαβαν να συνοδεύσουν τον ιταλικό στόλο στη Μάλτα, αποτελούσαν τα θωρηκτά WARSPITE και VALIANT, τα αντιτορπιλικά FAULKNOR, FURY, ECHO, INTREPID, RAIDER, TERRIBLE και η ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ. Η συμμετοχή της Β. ΟΛΓΑΣ, ήταν ιδιαίτερα τιμητική τόσο για το θρυλικό αντιτορπιλικό μας όσο και το ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Τα συμμαχικά πλοία θα συναντούσαν τον ιταλικό στόλο στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου, 20 μίλια βόρεια από το ακρωτήριο Bon. Στις 06.50 φάνηκαν στον ορίζοντα επτά μεγάλα ιταλικά πλοία και αρκετά αντιτορπιλικά. Στον ιστό των ιταλικών πλοίων ήταν επηρμένος ο «μαύρος επισείοντας», σήμα που δήλωνε την παράδοση του στόλου. Ο κυβερνήτης και το πλήρωμα της ΟΛΓΑΣ στο θέαμα αυτό ένιωσαν τη μεγαλύτερη υπερηφάνεια και τη δυνατότερη συγκίνηση. «Το πλοίο μας επιλέχθηκε τιμής ένεκεν - θυμάται ο Ε.Δανιήλ - να συμμετάσχει στο συμμαχικό στόλο στον οποίο επρόκειτο να παραδοθεί ο ιταλικός στόλος νοτίως της Σαρδηνίας. Με δάκρυα χαράς, είδαμε τότε τους Ιταλούς να υποστέλλουν τις σημαίες τους και να παραδίδονται στα συμμαχικά πλοία, που αντιπροσώπευαν το Βρετανικό και το Ελληνικό ναυτικό, οι δυο στόλοι, που μονάχοι τους κράτησαν ανοιχτούς τους δρόμους στη Μεσόγειο. Γι’ αυτή την ώρα είχαμε αγωνιστεί, τόσο καιρό ...». 
Από την Μάλτα κρίθηκε αναγκαίο να μεταφερθεί στην Αλεξάνδρεια μέρος του ιταλικού στόλου, λόγω της συμφόρησης που είχε προκληθεί στο λιμάνι τόσο από τα παραδοθέντα ιταλικά όσο και από τα συμμαχικά πλοία. Έτσι, τα θωρηκτά V.VENETO και ITALIA, τα καταδρομικά EUGENIO DI SAVOLA, MONTECUCCOLI, DUCA D’ AOSTA, CADORNA και τέσσερα αντιτορπιλικά, ξεκίνησαν με τη συνοδεία των αγγλικών θωρηκτών HOWE και KING GEORGE V και των αντιτορπιλικών FAULKNOR, INTREPID, ECLIPSE, FURY, ECHO και ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ, για το αιγυπτιακό λιμάνι. Εκεί περίμενε μαζί με τον ναύαρχο John Cunningham ο Έλληνας Αρχηγός Στόλου, ναύαρχος Αλεξανδρής, που περιγράφει στο βιβλίο του αντιναύαρχου ε.α Κ. Μεταλληνού, τις ιστορικές εκείνες στιγμές: «Ο Αρχηγός της Αν. Μεσογείου Ναύαρχος Sir John Cunningham με ειδοποίησεν από της προηγουμένης εσπέρας του κατάπλου, ότι θα ύψωνε το σήμα του επί ενός ναρκαλιευτικού και θα εξέπλεε προς συνάντησιν του Ιταλικού Στόλου, με εκάλεσε δε να τον συνοδεύσω επιβαίνων και εγώ ενός των ιδικών μας ναρκαλιευτικών. Υψωσα λοιπόν το σήμα μου επί του ναρκαλιευτικού ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ ... και περί ώραν 07.15 ακολουθούντες τα ίχνη του Αγγλικού Ν/Α DUBRY &aring;&eth;ί του οποίου εκυμάτιζε το σήμα του Ναυάρχου Cunningham εξεπλεύσαμεν από τον λιμένα. Δεν άργησαν να φανούν αραιοί καπνοί κατ’ αρχάς εις τον ορίζοντα και ύστερα από ολίγον οι ιστοί και τα ογκώδη υπερκατασκευάσματα των γεφυρών των Βρετανικών θωρηκτών, που προηγούντο, αμέσως δε κατόπιν και τα των Ιταλικών θωρηκτών. Επροχωρήσαμεν προς αυτά και περί την 08.30 επεράσαμεν μεταξύ της στήλης των θωρηκτών και της παραλλήλου στήλης των αντιτορπιλικών της συνοδείας. Κάθε εν από τα ιταλικά πλοία που επερνούσεν αντιπλέον προς ημάς απένεμε τας κεκανονισμένας τιμάς προς το σήμα του Βρετανού Ναυάρχου και προς το ιδικόν μου. Είναι δύσκολον να περιγράψω τα αισθήματα ικανοποιήσεως και εθνικής υπερηφάνειας, που επλημμύριζαν τας ψυχάς όλων μας κατά τας αλησμονήτους εκείνας στιγμάς, που τα νικημένα πλοία του Ιταλού Δικτάτορος απέδιδαν ταπεινωμένα τιμάς προς τους νικητάς. Ηταν κάτι σαν ένας ιστορικός εξαγνισμός, ύστερα από τας τόσας αδικίας και τας απροκλήτους επιθέσεις που η φασιστική Ιταλία δεν είχε παύσει, από την εποχήν του επεισοδίου της Κερκύρας, να διαπράττη εις βάρος της μικράς Χώρας μας».
Δάκρυσαν από χαρά και συγκίνηση όσοι είχαν την τύχη να παρακολουθήσουν είτε από το ΚΑΡΤΕΡΙΑ είτε από τις προκυμαίες την άφιξη των πλοίων και ανάμεσά τους την Β.ΟΛΓΑ να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι, συνοδεύοντας τα ηττημένα πλοία και με την ελληνική σημαία να κυματίζει στον ιστό της. Αυτη ήταν μία απο τις πολλες φορές που η Β.ΟΛΓΑ και το πλήρωμά της έκαναν την ψυχή των Ελλήνων να φτερουγίσει... 
Μετά τη συνθηκολόγηση της Ιταλίας, άρχισαν οι επιχειρήσεις στα Δωδεκάνησα. Με κάθε τρόπο, έπρεπε να μην καταφέρουν οι Γερμανοί ν’ αντικαταστήσουν τους Ιταλούς που είχανε πια συνθηκολογήσει. Επιπλέον, τα Δωδεκάνησα έπρεπε να καταληφθούν και να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως ορμητηριο για την απελευθέρωση της πατρίδας. Τα ελληνικά αντιτορπιλικά παρά τους κινδύνους, έπλεαν πλέον στο Αιγαίο, χτυπούσαν εχθρικές νηοπομπές, απεβίβαζαν κομμάντος στα Δωδεκάνησα και επέστρεφαν στις βάσεις τους για ν’ ανεφοδιαστούν και ν’ αποπλεύσουν πάλι για άλλες περιπολίες ή αποστολές. Μια τέτοια τόσο επικίνδυνη όσο και επιτυχή αποστολή πραγματοποίησε η Β.ΟΛΓΑ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1943, κοντά στην Αστυπάλαια. Μαζί με τα αγγλικά αντιτορπιλικά FAULKNOR και ECLIPSE είχαν εντοπίσει γερμανική νηοπομπή. Οι Γερμανοί προσπαθούσαν ν’ αποφύγουν την αναμέτρηση. Στάθηκαν όμως άτυχοι. Ο Ε.Δανιήλ, θυμάται : « το ένα από τα συνοδευόμενα πλοία το ανατινάξαμε. Το συνοδό πλοίο το καταστρέψαμε και αφήσαμε το άλλο μεταγωγικό να καίγεται και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα πήραμε κατεύθυνση προς νότο. Επειτα από ώρα και σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση είδαμε μια τεράστια λάμψη που σήμαινε ότι το εχθρικό πλοίο είχε και αυτό ανατιναχθεί». Μέσα σε λίγη ώρα, η γερμανική νηοπομπή που αποτελείτο από μία τορπιλάκατο και δύο μεταγωγικά, είχε καταστραφεί. Έτσι 800 Γερμανοί αντί να αντικαταστήσουν τους Ιταλούς στη Ρόδο, βρεθήκανε στη θάλασσα... 
Τρεις μέρες μετά την βύθιση της εχθρικής νηοπομπής στην Αστυπάλαια, η Β.ΟΛΓΑ ξαναβρέθηκε στα Δωδεκάνησα, μεταφέροντας στρατό , αντιαεροπορικά ταχυβόλα, μοτοσικλέτες, τρόφιμα και πυρομαχικά, στη Λέρο. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά από 2,5 χρόνια που το πλήρωμα του Β.ΟΛΓΑ αντίκριζε ξανά ελληνικό νησί..
Τα συναισθήματα ήταν έντονα για τους άντρες του αντιτορπιλικού αλλά και για τους κατοίκους του νησιού, που είχαν πολύ σπάνια την ευκαιρία να δουν από κοντά ελληνικό πλοίο. Αρκετοί από αυτούς πλησίασαν με βάρκες τη ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ για να μπορέσουν να μιλήσουν με τα μέλη του πληρώματος. Μάλιστα, δύο παιδιά, με την άδεια του αξιωματικού υπηρεσίας ανέβηκαν στο πλοίο για να φιλήσουν την γαλανόλευκη που κυμάτιζε στην πρύμνη... Κάτω από αυτή την συναισθηματική φόρτιση συνέβη και ένα ελληνοιταλικό επεισόδιο, που δίχασε πολλούς - και διχάζει ακόμα- ως προς το ρόλο που διαδραμάτισε στα γεγονότα που ακολούθησαν λίγες μέρες μετά με αποκορύφωμα τη βύθιση της Β.ΟΛΓΑΣ. Επειδή το νησί υπέφερε από λειψυδρία, ο άγγλος ναυτικός διοικητής , είχε ζητήσει από τα αντιτορπιλικά να δώσουν όσο πόσιμο νερό μπορούσαν για τις ανάγκες της βρετανικής δύναμης και της ιταλικής φρουράς. Έτσι, δίπλα στην ΟΛΓΑ πλεύρισε μία ιταλική υδροφόρα και άρχισε να παραλαμβάνει νερό. Την ώρα εκείνη κάποιοι από τους άντρες του αντιτορπιλικού έπλεναν το κατάστρωμα του πλοίου. Βλέποντας την ιταλική σημαία να κυματίζει στον ιστό της υδροφόρας δεν άντεξαν και ξαφνικά η μάνικα που έπλενε το πλοίο στράφηκε προς την ιταλική σημαία. Αυτό θεωρήθηκε μεγάλη προσβολή. Μερικοί φανατικοί φασίστες μάλιστα, απείλησαν ότι θα ανοίξουν πυρ εναντίον της Β.ΟΛΓΑΣ με τα πυροβόλα των γύρω λόφων. Τελικά, ο Μπλέσσας με εξηγήσεις και ψυχραιμία κατάφερε να ηρεμήσει τα πνεύματα...
Το επόμενο ταξίδι όμως του ελληνικού αντιτορπιλικού στη Λέρο, θα είναι και το τελευταίο του θρυλικού πλοίου. Ενα ταξίδι που άρχισε στις 08.45 της 25ης Σεπτεμβρίου, όταν το Β.ΟΛΓΑ απέπλευσε από την Αλεξάνδρεια μαζί με το αγγλικό INTREPID με προορισμό την θαλάσσια περιοχή ανάμεσα στην Κρήτη και την Κω. Εκεί τα δύο αντιτορπιλικά θα εκτελούσαν επιθετική περιπολία για να εμποδίσουν τη διέλευση εχθρικών νηοπομπών από λιμάνια της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας και της Κρήτης προς τα Δωδεκάνησα. Μέχρι τις 04.15 της 26ης Σεπτεμβρίου, τα δύο πλοία περιπολούσαν στην προκαθορισμένη περιοχή, χωρίς απρόοπτα. Τότε, παίρνουν με κρυπτογραφημένο σήμα εντολή να καταπλεύσουν στη Λέρο, στις 07.00 το πρωί. 
Στις 07.00 το πρωί της επόμενης ημέρας, τα δύο αντιτορπιλικά έμπαιναν στον όρμο Λακκί της Λέρου. Ηταν Κυριακή, [26-9-1943] ανήμερα της θρησκευτικής εορτής του Αγίου Θεολόγου.
Στο φυσικό λιμάνι της Λέρου υπήρχαν τρεις βρετανικές τορπιλάκατοι και ένα μικρό ιταλικό καράβι, δεμένα κοντά στην προκυμαία. Η ΟΛΓΑ έδεσε κοντά στη δεύτερη είσοδο του όρμου και το INTREPID περίπου 200 μέτρα ανατολικότερα. Το πλήρωμα ήταν κουρασμένο από την ολονύχτια περιπολία κι έτσι οι περισσότεροι κατέβηκαν στα υποφράγματα για να κοιμηθούν. Στη γέφυρα έμεινε ο αξιωματικός φυλακής με τους βοηθούς του, στα πυροβόλα και τα πολυβόλα έμειναν οι πυρήνες των ομοχειριών και στις μηχανές υπήρχαν οι μηχανικοί και οι θερμαστές βάρδιας. Η γαλήνια αιγαιοπελαγίτικη μέρα έκανε τα πληρώματα των πλοίων να πιστέψουν ότι θα περνούσαν μια ήρεμη μέρα στο μέχρι τότε ασφαλές ορμητήριο της Λέρου. 
Η παρουσία της Β.ΟΛΓΑΣ ενθουσίασε τους κατοίκους του νησιού. Κάποιοι θέλησαν να επισκεφθούν το θρυλικό αντιτορπιλικό. Ένας από αυτούς, ο Νικόλας Διαμαντάρας αφηγείται στο βιβλίο του Κ. Μεταλληνού : «Πήρα δυο Λεριούς και με μία βάρκα φτάσαμε στην Β.ΟΛΓΑ. Δένουμε κάβο και ανεβαίνουμε πάνω. Μ’ έπιασε συγκίνηση που πάταγα σ’ ελληνικό καράβι. Γονάτισα και φίλησα τις λαμαρίνες». Στις δύο ώρες που ακολούθησαν επτά ναυτικοί από το φορτηγό πλοίο TAGANROG που ήταν αγκυροβολημένο κι αυτό στο Λακκί και δεκαπέντε Λέριοι, είχαν ανέβει στο Β.ΟΛΓΑ. Ανάμεσά τους και δύο παιδιά. Εν τω μεταξύ, στο πλοίο άρχισαν να ακούγονται οι μελωδίες της κυριακάτικης Θείας Λειτουργίας. Ο γιατρός Εμ. Γουργουρής ανθυποπλοίαρχος τότε στο αντιτορπιλικό, περιγράφει σε τεύχος της ‘Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης’ : «Στις καμπίνες των αξιωματικών και τα υποφράγματα του πληρώματος βασίλευε απόλυτη σιγή. Αυτή τη σιωπή ήρθε να διακόψει σε λίγο το ραδιόφωνο. Δύο - τρεις υπαξιωματικοί στο υπόφραγμά τους προσπαθούσαν να πιάσουν τον σταθμό Αθηνών, την μόνη επαφή μας καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του πολέμου, με την σκλαβωμένη πατρίδα. Ετσι ύστερα από λίγα λεπτά από τον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό των Αθηνών ακούγαμε την αναμετάδοση της κυριακάτικης λειτουργίας από τον Μητροπολιτικό Ναό. Ήταν τόση η χαρά μας που ακούγαμε την μετάδοση της λειτουργίας, ώστε κανένας μας δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε. Ακούγαμε όλοι τις ψαλμωδίες με τόση κατάνυξη σαν να βρισκόμασταν μέσα σε εκκλησία. Αναπολούσαμε την πατρίδα, τις οικογένειές μας, τους φίλους μας όταν ξαφνικά και τελείως αναπάντεχα ο παράφωνος και δαιμονισμένος ήχος του κουδουνιού του αεροπορικού συναγερμού διέκοψε τις ονειροπολήσεις μας και τάραξε την ευδαιμονία μας». 
Ο Ντίμης Ματάλας, αξιωματικός τότε, περιγράφει εκείνες τις στιγμές: « Στις 9.58 βλέπω από το βουνό να σκάνε μύτη 9 βομβαρδιστικά. Αμέσως τρέχω να πατήσω το συναγερμό.. ώσπου να πατήσω όμως το κουδούνι, πέφτουν οι πρώτες βόμβες» Οσοι βρισκόντουσαν στα υποφράγματα άρχισαν να τρέχουν προς τις θέσεις τους. Πρώτος απ’ όλους ο κυβερνήτης, που με χαρακτηριστική ψυχραιμία προσπαθούσε να εμψυχώσει το πλήρωμά του: «Δεν είναι τίποτα παιδιά - τους φώναζε. Γρήγορα στα πολυβόλα σας!»
Ο Ε.Δανιήλ ξεκουραζόταν στο Γραφείο Χαρτών, στη γέφυρα: «Κοιμόμουν στη γέφυρα, όταν ένα ξαφνικό πανδαιμόνιο, από πολυβολισμούς, εκρήξεις τρομερές και κωδωνοκρουσίες συναγερμού, με ξύπνησε». Ο αιφνιδιασμός ήταν πλήρης, τόσο για τα πλοία όσο και για την ιταλική αεροάμυνα. Γερμανικά αεροσκάφη Ju-88 επιτίθονταν κατά κύματα. Αφηναν τις βόμβες τους από ύψος 300 - 400 μέτρων, ενώ συγχρόνως με τα πολυβόλα τους σάρωναν τα 2 πλοία. Πρώτο χτυπήθηκε το INTREPID. «Βγήκα από το καρέ - συνεχίζει ο Εμμ. Γουργουρής - και έσπευσα προς την πολεμική μου θέση, το θεραπευτήριο του πλοίου. Τρέχοντας είδα από ένα φινιστρίνι το αγγλικό αντιτορπιλικό INTREPID να καίγεται, λίγο μακρύτερα από το καράβι μας. Ενα απαίσιο σφύριγμα από τον ατμό των μηχανών του, που ξέφευγε και πεταγόταν σε μεγάλο ύψος έκανε ακόμη πιο αγωνιώδεις τις στιγμές». Τα γερμανικά στούκας έκαναν κάθετες εφορμήσεις ξανά και ξανά, ρίχνοντας βόμβες εναντίον των δύο αντιτορπιλικών, ενώ συγχρόνως θέριζαν τα καταστρώματά τους για να εμποδίσουν τα πληρώματα να πάρουν θέσεις μάχης. 
«Εγώ ήμουν επικεφαλής τεσσάρων αντιαεροπορικών - λέει ο Ν.Ματάλας. Ρίχναμε με τα αντιαεροπορικά και ξαφνικά μας πετυχαίνει μία δέσμη βομβών. Πετάχτηκα στον αέρα και έπεσα ξανά στο πλοίο, για να δω γύρω μου μόνο κεφάλια .. χέρια .. πόδια .. ήταν σκοτωμένοι όλοι. Και οι οκτώ άντρες που βρισκόντουσαν στα αντιαεροπορικά ήταν νεκροί. Μόνο εγώ σώθηκα κατά ένα ανεξήγητο τρόπο». Την ώρα εκείνη ο κυβερνήτης, κατευθύνονταν προς τη γέφυρα από την αριστερή πλευρά του καταστρώματος. Φορούσε μόνο ένα πουλόβερ κι ένα παντελόνι. Η ξαφνική επίθεση τον ανάγκασε ν’ ανέβει στο κατάστρωμα χωρίς παπούτσια. Δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για χάσιμο. Κι αυτό ο Μπλέσσας το ήξερε πολύ καλά. Στην πρωραία κάθοδο του μηχανοστασίου σταματά για να δώσει κάποιες οδηγίες στους αξιωματικούς του. Εκεί θα τον βρει και το μοιραίο πλήγμα. 
«Ενα αεροπλάνο κατέβηκε, πολυβόλησε και σκότωσε τον Κυβερνήτη - θυμάται ο Ν.Ματάλας. Ο πρώτος νεκρός του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ ήταν ο κυβερνήτης, πλωτάρχης Γεώργιος Μπλέσσας». Χτυπημένος από μία ριπή στο στήθος και στο λαιμό, ο Μπλέσσας, σκοτώθηκε ακαριαία στο κατάστρωμα του αντιτορπιλικού που είχε ταυτίσει με την ίδια του την ύπαρξη, «Η σφαίρα που τον τρύπησε στο λαιμό - λέει ο Εμ.Γουργουρής ξαναζώντας τις φρικτές εκείνες στιγμές - έκοψε στη μέση την τελευταία φράση που απηύθυνε ο πλωτάρχης Μπλέσσας, εμψυχώνοντας το πλήρωμά του ενώ οι υπόλοιπες διέτρησαν το στήθοςκαι την κοιλιά του. Ετσι με μισοτελειωμένη ακόμη τη φράση στο χείλη του και με διάτρητο το στήθος του από τις εχθρικές σφαίρες, ο κυβερνήτης έπεσε στο κατάστρωμα του καραβιού του, το οποίο είχε οδηγήσει σε τόσες περιπολίες, σε τόσες επιτυχίες και σε τόσους θριάμβους ...» Και οι Γερμανοί συνέχιζαν να επιτίθονται με μανία ξανά και ξανά. Οι Ιταλοί πυροβολητές των αντιαεροπορικών πυροβολείων που ήταν πάνω στους λόφους της Λέρου, όχι μόνο δεν ειδοποίησαν για την εμφάνιση εχθρικών αεροσκαφών αλλά πολεμούσαν κι εναντίον των Γερμανών τόσο αραιά και άστοχα, που ουσιαστικά δεν προσέφεραν καμία βοήθεια .. Οι στιγμές ήταν εφιαλτικές. Αντιαεροπορικά, πολυβόλα και κανόνια γέμιζαν τον ουρανό με τις εκρήξεις των βλημάτων τους. Ο βαρύς βόμβος των αεροσκαφών ανακατεύονταν με τους κρότους των κανονιών και το στρίγκλισμα των πολυβόλων που τρυπούσαν τ’ αυτιά και παρέλυαν τα νεύρα. 
Μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά, το ελληνικό αντιτορπιλικό θα δεχτεί το τελικό χτύπημα. Δυο τουλάχιστον βόμβες πέφτουν μερικά μέτρα πίσω από την πρυμναία τσιμινιέρα και ανατινάζουν το βληματοθέσιο. Ακολουθεί μία φοβερή έκρηξη και το πρυμναίο τμήμα σχεδόν αποκομμένο, γέρνει δεξιά και αρχίζει να βυθίζεται. Ο Γιάννης Βαρελάς, υπαξιωματικός τότε στο ΟΛΓΑ, μιλά για την «αρχή του τέλους»: «Μία δέσμη βομβών - εκείνη η οποία επέφερε και το μοιραίο τέλος του πλοίου - μας χτύπησε στη δεξιά καπνοδόχο, στο πίσω μέρος του λεβητοστασίου. Το πλοίο άρχισε να παίρνει κλίση προς τα δεξιά. Εγώ ήμουν στο δεξί κατάστρωμα και προσπαθούσα να προωθηθώ προς την πλώρη αλλά και να βοηθήσω αυτούς που ήταν χτυπημένοι και δεν μπορούσαν να κουνηθούν». Μετά τον θάνατο του Μλέσσα, την ευθύνη της διακυβέρνησης του πλοίου ανέλαβε ο υποπλοίαρχος Μ.Γρηγορόπουλος. Διαπιστώνοντας ότι θα ήταν αδύνατο να φθάσει έγκαιρα στη γέφυρα για να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση αποφασίζει να κατευθυνθεί προς το «βικερς» το κανόνι της ΟΛΓΑΣ και να διευθύνει από εκεί τον αγώνα κατά των Γερμανών, Ο γενναίος όμως ανθυποπλοίαρχος δεν πρόλαβε να κατευθύνει ούτε τον πρώτο χειρισμό της ομοχειρίας. Μια βόμβα που έπεσε εκείνη τη στιγμή πάνω στο «βικερς» κυριολεκτικά διαμέλισε τον υποπλοίαρχο Μ. Γρηγορόπουλο, τον σημαιοφόρο Σημιτζόπουλο και αρκετούς από τους άνδρες της ομοχειρίας. Το σκηνικό στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου ήταν γεμάτο από τη φρίκη του πολέμου. Ο Εμ.Γουργουρής εξιστορεί: «Τα βογκητά των πληγωμένων ακούγονταν απ’ όλα τα μέρη του πλοίου και μπερδεύονταν με τις ψαλμωδίες της λειτουργίας, που συνέχιζε να μεταδίδει το εγκαταλελειμμένο στο υπόφραγμα των υπαξιωματικών ραδιόφωνο. Το κατάστρωμα της ΟΛΓΑΣ είχε μεταβληθεί πλέον σε μια πραγματική κόλαση. Κραυγές πόνου ακούγονταν απ’ όλες τις θέσεις, από την γέφυρα, από το καμπούνι, από την πλώρη ως την πρύμνη. Ένας από τους πυροβολητές ο οποίος καιγόταν σαν πυροτέχνημα, έβγαλε μόνο μερικές σπαρακτικές κραυγές και μετά σιώπησε για πάντα. Πιο πέρα το σώμα ενός χειριστή πυροβόλου είχε πιαστεί ανάμεσα σε δύο ανεστραμμένες από κάποια έκρηξη βόμβας, λαμαρίνες που έκαναν ακόμη πιο αβάσταχτο και ατέλειωτο το μαρτύριό του. Ήταν κάτι το τρομερό που δύσκολα μπορεί να το αντέξει κανείς ..» Ο τρίτος αξιωματικός της Β.ΟΛΓΑΣ υποπλοίαρχος Δ. Μπάτσης ήταν στην κάτω γέφυρα χωρίς να γνωρίζει ότι εκείνη την κρίσιμη στιγμή ήταν πλέον ο αρχαιότερος επιζών αξιωματικός το πλοίου και κατά συνέπεια κυβερνήτης. Προσπαθώντας να ενισχύσει την άμυνα του πλοίου παρατήρησε ότι το πολυβόλο «έρλικον» του αριστερού εξώστη της γέφυρας είχε πάθει κάποια εμπλοκή. Έτρεξε προς τον πολυβολητή ο οποίος προσπαθούσε να το διορθώσει. Κι ενώ ο υποπλοίαρχος Δ. Μπάτσης προσπαθουσε να ξεμπλέξει το κλείστρο για να λειτουργήσει το πολυβόλο, μία βόμβα εξερράγη εκεί κοντά και τα θραύσματα τον τραυμάτισαν σοβαρά. Κυβερνήτης πλέον του αντιτορπιλικού ανέλαβε ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος Δανιήλ, ο οποίος μαζί με ένα ναύτη μετέφεραν τον πληγωμένο υποπλοίαρχο Μπάτση στο ιατρείο. «Όχι εμένα-φώναζε ο υποπλοίαρχος. Σώστε το πλοίο». Τραγικό θάνατο - όπως αναφέρεται στο τεύχος της ‘Ναυτικής Επιθεώρησης’ - βρήκε και ο πρώτος μηχανικός υποπλοίαρχος Σακίπης, ο οποίος τρέχοντας προς την κάθοδο των μηχανών για να πάρει τη θέση του χτυπήθηκε στο πρόσωπο από ριπή πολυβόλου ενός γερμανικού αεροπλάνου. Και ήταν τότε, που έδωσε κι εκείνος το δικό του μάθημα ηρωισμού. Τρικλίζοντας έφθασε ως τα «σπιράγια» των μηχανών σε μια προσπάθεια του να πάει ακόμα και την ύστατη στιγμή στη θέση του. Το πρόσωπό του μια πληγή! Στην κατάσταση που βρισκόταν, ήθελε να κατέβει τη σκάλα για το μηχανοστάσιο. Κάποια στιγμή συναντά τον σημαιοφόρο Χριστόφιλο και τον αρχικελευστή Τσωβό και τους δίνει εντολή να απομονώσουν τους τρεις λέβητες, ψελλίζοντας ‘ τα ασφαλιστικά’ ... κάτι που είχε ήδη διαπράξει ο σημαιοφόρος με δική του πρωτοβουλία για να αποφευχθούν τυχόν εκρήξεις.Το τραύμα του υποπλοίαρχου Σακίπη όμως ήταν πολύ σοβαρό. Δεν κατάφερε να πατήσει σταθερά στη σκάλα και κατρακύλησε προς τα κάτω. Χτύπησε πολύ στις λαμαρίνες και έπεσε νεκρός εκεί, δίπλα στις μηχανές του, ως πραγματικός «πρώτος».

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Τα γερμανικά αεροσκάφη άρχισαν να απομακρύνονται όταν κατάλαβαν ότι το ελληνικό αντιτορπιλικό είχε λαβωθεί θανάσιμα. Οι πιο τραγικές σκηνές διαδραματίζονται τώρα κοντά στο ιατρείο όπου βρίσκονται οι περισσότεροι τραυματίες για να τους παρασχεθούν έστω και οι πρώτες βοήθειες. Βλέποντας ότι για το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ είχε αρχίσει πλέον η αντίστροφη μέτρηση, ο Ε. Δανιήλ, έστρεψε την προσοχή του στο πιο σημαντικό έργο που έπρεπε να γίνει. Τη μεταφορά των τραυματιών και την επιβίβασή τους σε τρία αγγλικά περιπολικά που μαζί με δυο ιταλικές πετρελαιακάτους είχαν πλησιάσει το ΟΛΓΑ για να τους παραλάβουν. Εν τω μεταξύ στο μικρό νοσοκομείο του πλοίου ο ιατρός Εμ.Γουργουρής, έδινε το δικό το αγώνα, προσπαθώντας να ανακουφίσει τους τραυματίες. Σε ένα από τα κρεβάτια βρισκόταν και ο υποπλοίαρχος Μπάτσης, ο οποίος έσφιγγε τα δόντια για να μην ξεφωνίσει από τον τρομερό πόνο. Ο γιατρός ετοιμαζόταν να του κόψει το πόδι, όταν ακούστηκε ένα ‘κρακ’ που σήμαινε ότι η Β.ΟΛΓΑ είχε χτυπηθεί σε καίριο σημείο και πιθανώς σπάσει στα δύο. Τότε, ακούστηκε από τη γέφυρα, η φωνή του ανθυποπλοιάρχου Δανιήλ, να διατάζει: «Εγκατάλειψη πλοίου. Πέσατε στη θάλασσα. Το πλοίο βυθίζεται». Η αρχική κλίση των 5ο μοιρών αυξήθηκε απότομα και μέσα σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα η αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου θα οριζοντιωθεί. Αμέσως μετά το πλοίο ανατρέπεται. Πολλοί εγκλωβίζονται στα υποφράγματα. Κάποιοι άλλοι από τους ναυαγούς πέφτουν σε καιγόμενο πετρέλαιο και βρίσκουν τραγικό θάνατο. Οι περισσότεροι που βούτηξαν στη θάλασσα από την δεξιά πλευρά του αντιτορπιλικού παρασύρθηκαν από τη δίνη ή τραυματίστηκαν από τις υπερκατασκευές του πλοίου. Όσοι ήταν στην αριστερή πλευρά του σκάφους βρέθηκαν κάπως ομαλά στη θάλασσα. Εκείνοι πάντως που ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση προσπαθούσαν να βοηθήσουν , ακόμη και με κίνδυνο της ζωής τους, τους τραυματισμένους συναδέλφους τους. Μέσα στο ιατρείο τα πράγματα ήταν πολύ δύσκολα. Τα υποφράγματα είχαν αρχίσει να γεμίζουν νερά ενώ το σκάφος ήταν πλέον μπαταρισμένο. Ο γιατρός Εμ. Γουργουρής κατέβαλε υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες για να καταφέρει να σωθεί και να βοηθήσει και τον υποπλοίαρχο Μπάτση. «Κρατώντας τον ετοιμοθάνατο υποπλοίαρχο Μπάτση προσπάθησα , μέσα σε αυτή την κόλαση της φωτιάς και του σιδήρου και ενώ το σκάφος εβυθίζετο, να φθάσω εις την πόρτα του θεραπευτηρίου. Το πλήρωμα εγκατέλειπε τη Β.ΟΛΓΑ και βουτούσε στη θάλασσα. Αγκάλιασα σφιχτότερα τον αείμνηστο φίλο μου Μπάτση και άνοιξα την πόρτα του μικρού νοσοκομείου. Τότε ένα απότομο κύμα αέρος και νερού με κτύπησε στο στήθος και με έκανε να χάσω την ισορροπία μου. Παρασυρόμενος από το κύμα έχασα και τον πληγωμένο θανάσιμα υποπλοίαρχο Μπάτση. Ενα ακόμη κύμα μπουκάρισε απότομα στο θεραπευτήριο και με έσπρωξε προς τα έξω. Βρέθηκα πάνω στο κατάστρωμα, το οποίο εν τω μεταξύ είχε καλυφθεί από την θάλασσα. Ήμουν ένας από τους τελευταίους επάνω στο καράβι γι’ αυτό έσπευσα να πέσω στη θάλασσα». 

Λίγο πριν το πλοίο εξαφανιστεί από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας πέντε από τους εγκλωβισμένους άνδρες στο πρωραίο υπόφραγμα κατάφεραν με απεγνωσμένη προσπάθεια να σωθούν. Ένας από αυτούς ήταν και ο υπαξιωματικός Ν. Χρηστίδης που μίλησε για την περιπέτειά του στον καθηγητή Μανόλη Ησυχο: «Το πλοίο έγερνε. Κατέβηκα τις σκάλες για να δω κάποιον συνάδελφό μου και μπήκα στο μεγάλο υπόφραγμα των ναυτών. Μόλις πέρασα την πόρτα, το πλοίο πήρε μεγάλη κλίση και βρέθηκα εγκλωβισμένος μέσα στο υπόφραγμα δίχως να μπορώ να βγω από εκεί που μπήκα. Πίσω από την πόρτα υπήρχαν κιβώτια τροφοδοσίας και με την κλίση μετατοπίστηκαν. Με την κλίση του καραβιού είδα τα φινιστρίνια να βλέπουν προς τον ουρανό. Μέσα από τα φινιστρίνια περνούσαν οι ακτίνες του ηλίου, κατακόρυφα. Μη έχοντας άλλη επιλογή βρέθηκα σε ένα φινιστρίνι, αρκετά μικρό. Στο καράβι μας όταν το παραλάβαμε δεν υπήρχαν έξοδοι κινδύνου, μεγάλα φινιστρίνια, παρά μόνο μικρά για να παίρνουμε αέρα. Πήγα στο φινιστρίνι λοιπόν κι ενώ ανέβαιναν τα νερά είδα τους συναδέλφους που μου φώναζαν ‘Χρηστίδη το άλλο, το άλλο ‘ Εγώ επειδή ήμουν στο ταβάνι δεν έβλεπα τι εννοούσαν. Με τις φωνές τους όμως συνειδητοποίησα ότι μιλούσαν για μία ανθρωποθυρίδα που είχαμε φτιάξει σε μία επισκευή στην Καλκούτα. Και η τραγική ειρωνεία είναι ότι όταν πρωτοφιάχθηκε αυτή η ανθρωποθυρίδα, επειδή εγώ ήμουν ναυτάκι τότε, οι άλλοι μου έκαναν καλαμπούρι και μου έλεγαν ‘ρε Χρηστίδη για μπες να δούμε χωράς να περάσεις..’ και έτσι με έβαζαν να περνώ από την ανθρωποθυρίδα που ήταν τελικά εκείνη που με έσωσε ... Βγήκα στην καρίνα και άρχισα να τραβώ και τους άλλους. Υπήρχαν όμως και άλλοι ναύτες στα πιο χαμηλά υποφράγματα των μηχανικών και των τορπιλών, που μείνανε μέσα ... δεν πρόλαβαν ...». Στο περιστατικό αναφέρθηκε και ο Γ. Βαρελάς: «Από μία παραφωτίδα ασφαλείας είδα να βγαίνουν 4-5 ναυτοδίοπες, οι οποίοι με πολύ ψυχραιμία -κι αυτό μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση - έβγαιναν ο ένας μετά τον άλλον χωρίς κινήσεις πανικού που θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα και να μη βγει κανένας τελικά».
Βγαίνοντας στην καρίνα του πλοίου, ο Χρήστιδης είχε κι άλλο ένα πρόβλημα να αντιμετωπίσει. Πάνω στο πλοίο, υπήρχε ένα νεαρό παιδί από τη Λέρο, το οποίο ζητούσε απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια. Για να μπορέσει να κρατηθεί στο πλοίο, το παιδί είχε πιαστεί από ένα σκοινί. «Απλωσα τα χέρια μου για να φθάσω το μικρό - αφηγείται ο Ν.Χρηστίδης - μα εκείνο δεν ερχόταν κοντά .. στην αγκαλιά μου. Σαλτάρισα κοντά του και έπιασα τα χέρια του. Το παιδί όμως έτσι όπως κρεμόταν είχε δει από την άλλη πλευρά του πλοίου μία βάρκα και ήθελε να το πάρουν εκεί. Δεν υπήρχε όμως χρόνος. Ανέβηκα στο σημείο που κρατιόταν και του χτύπαγα τα χέρια για ν’ αφήσει το σκοινί και να μπορέσω να το σώσω εγώ. Το παιδί όμως δεν τ’αφηνε το σκοινί με τίποτα μέχρι που το καράβι μπατάρισε κι άλλο και κατάφερε ν’ ανέβει στην καρίνα και να πηδήξει από την άλλη πλευρά όπου τελικά τον μάζεψε η βάρκα... Εγώ έφυγα από την άλλη πλευρά και βρέθηκα στη θάλασσα, δίπλα στα πετρέλαια που καιγόντουσαν. Εκεί ήταν ένας συνάδελφος, ο Παγώνης. Πλησιάσα να τον βοηθήσω να βγει από τα πετρέλαια και μου φώναξε ‘Μη με πιάνεις Χρηστίδη’ και μου έδειξε το πόδι του που ήταν σχεδόν κομμένο. Βρήκαμε ένα ξύλο, το έπιασε ο Παγώνης και άρχισα να τον σπρώχνω μέχρι που απομακρυνθήκαμε από την πυρκαγιά». 
Από το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ μία μαύρη στήλη καπνού ανέβαινε ψηλά κι απλωνόταν. Το ένδοξο αντιτορπιλικό έγειρε δεξιά, και άρχισε να βυθίζεται ώσπου στο τέλος έμεινε όρθια μόνο η ράχη της πλώρης. Στάθηκε για λίγο έτσι η ΟΛΓΑ σαν να μην ήθελε να πεθάνει... Όμως το πλοίο ήταν βαριά λαβωμένο, και χώθηκε απότομα στη θάλασσα που το αγκάλιασε για πάντα μαζί με τους 65 νεκρούς ήρωές του.
«Η πιο συγκινητική στιγμή ήταν όταν χάθηκε το πλοίο - θυμάται ο Ν.Ματάλας. Ακούστηκε μία φωνή ‘Ζήτω η ΟΛΓΑ’ και 120 άνθρωποι που χαροπάλευαν μέσα στη θάλασσα επανέλαβαν την κραυγή ‘Ζήτω η ΟΛΓΑ’». Μέχρι αυτή την ύστατη στιγμή που το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ βυθιζόταν ακούγονταν το ραδιόφωνο στο υπόφραγμα που μετέδιδε την Κυριακάτικη Λειτουργία, σαν να συνόδευε το αντιτορπιλικό μας και τους νεκρούς του στον υγρό τους τάφο...
Tο θρυλικό ναυάγιο που αναπαύεται στην υγρή αγκαλιά της θάλασσας, στο Λακκί της Λέρου. Η οργάνωση της αποστολής απασχόλησε τα μέλη της ομάδας αρκετούς μήνες. Η σημαντική ιστορία αυτού του αντιτορπιλικού που το τοποθέτησε στη σφαίρα του θρύλου, ήταν μεγάλος πόλος έλξης. Η δυνατότητα να δούμε από κοντά αυτό το πλοίο που με την δράση του έγραψε μία από τις πιο ένδοξες σελίδες της ναυτικής μας ιστορίας, μας προκαλούσε δέος. Η συνεργασία με τον Δήμο Λέρου ήταν από την αρχή ιδιαίτερα καλή. Οι κάτοικοι της Λέρου δεν ξεχνούν. Κάθε χρόνο πραγματοποιούν μνημόσυνο για τους ήρωες του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ και καλούν όλους τους επιζώντες δίνοντάς τους έτσι την ευκαιρία να ξαναζήσουν τις στιγμές που πέρασαν μαζί. Στιγμές γεμάτες αγωνία και πολύ συχνά θλίψη αλλά και στιγμές αλληλεγγύης, συντροφικότητας και αληθινής φιλίας. Γιατί το πλήρωμα δεν ξεχνά ποτέ τον κυβερνήτη του όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν. Δεν ξεχνά τους συναδέλφους που θυσιάστηκαν. Και τους τιμά όπως τους πρέπει και τους αξίζει. 
Από τους πιο δραστήριους πολίτες της Λέρου, ο καθηγητής φιλολογίας και διευθυντής του μουσείου του νησιού Μανόλης Ήσυχος ήταν εκείνος που μεσολάβησε ώστε να δημιουργηθούν οι απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για την αποστολή με σκοπό τον εντοπισμό της Β.ΟΛΓΑΣ. Όλοι όμως οι κάτοικοι του νησιού, αγκάλιασαν αυτή την προσπάθεια. Όλα πήγαν καλά σε αυτή την αποστολή. Δεν υπήρξαν καν τα απρόοπτα που συμβαίνουν σχεδόν πάντα σε τέτοιου είδους αποστολές. Στις έρευνες αυτές είχαμε την αίσθηση ότι «έπνεε ούριος άνεμος». Ο καιρός ήταν πολύ καλός, η θάλασσα «λάδι». Από τις πρώτες ημέρες εντοπίσαμε το αντιτορπιλικό. Τα συναισθήματά μας ήταν απερίγραπτα. Το μικρό βάθος - 32 μέτρα που βρίσκεται το ναυάγιο, επέτρεπε στους δύτες να παραμείνουν για αρκετή ώρα στο βυθισμένο αντιτορπιλικό. Κάθε κατάδυση ήταν κι ένα ταξίδι στο χρόνο. Έχοντας διαβάσει εκ των προτέρων το βιβλίο του Κωνσταντίνου Μεταλληνού «Βασίλισσα Ολγα.
Ενα αντιτορπιλικό στη δίνη του πολέμου» στο οποίο περιγράφει με λεπτομέρεια όλη τη δράση και το τέλος του πλοίου, ξαναζούσαμε εκείνες τις στιγμές. Η ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ είναι κομμένο στα δύο, στο ύψος του μηχανοστασίου. Είναι καθισμένο στο βυθό με τη δεξιά του πλευρά ενώ ένα μεγάλο τμήμα του είναι θαμμένο στη λάσπη. Οι δύο τσιμινιέρες του έχουν αποκολληθεί και βρίσκονται αριστερά και δίπλα από το πλοίο. Βλέποντας τις βάσεις των δύο μεγάλων πυροβόλων , τις βόμβες βυθού και τα βλήματα που είναι διασκορπισμένα στο βυθό, νομίζει κανείς ότι ακούει τον Μπλέσσα να δίνει εντολές στους αξιωματικούς του μέσα στη βουή της μάχης ... Στη δεξιά πλευρά της πλώρης υπάρχουν μπρούτζινα φινιστρίνια και ασφυξιογόνες μάσκες από το άλλοτε άγημα πυρκαγιάς. «Αντικρίζοντας τα προσωπικά αντικείμενα του πληρώματος , ασημένια κουτάλια και πιρούνια, μια ασημένια ταμπακέρα ακόμα και παπούτσια οι δύτες ένιωσα ρίγη να με διαπερνούν - λέει ο επικεφαλής της ομάδας Κώστας Θωκταρίδης. Ένιωθα σαν να είχαν διαδραματιστεί όλα .. μόλις χθες». Στις τσιμινιέρες διακρίνονται οι τρύπες από τα μυδράλια των γερμανικών αεροσκαφών ενώ τα συντρίμμια αποτελούν πλέον καταφύγιο για τους κατοίκους του βυθού. Κι όλα αυτά κινηματογραφήθηκαν και αποτυπώθηκαν στον φακό της υποβρύχιας κάμερας. Επί 12 ημέρες η ομάδα επισκεπτόταν καθημερινά το φημισμένο αντιτορπιλικό. Οι δύτες συμπλήρωσαν συνολικά 40 ώρες υποβρύχιας έρευνας. Τα ευρήματα στο χώρο του ναυαγίου όμως ήταν τόσο σημαντικά και τέτοιας ιστορικής αξίας, που σε συνεργασία με το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και το Δήμο Λέρου, αποφασίστηκε να γίνει ανέλκυση όσων αντικειμένων μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν από τους δύτες και με τη βοήθεια υποστήριξης επιφάνεια. Η παραμονή τους στο βυθό θα σήμαινε αργά ή γρήγορα την καταστροφή τους ή ακόμα και την απομάκρυνσή τους από το ναυάγιο. Με την έκδοση των απαραίτητων αδειών, (άδειες Α.Π 950 & & 1120 & 1126 & 1039 Ε.Ε.Α του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού - 6 Mαρτίου 1997) άρχισε και η επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης. Παρά το γεγονός ότι αυτός δεν ήταν ο αρχικός στόχος της αποστολής και δεν υπήρχαν τα εξειδικευμένα αντικείμενα για τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήσεις, η ανέλκυση στέφθηκε με επιτυχία. Ανελκύθηκαν συνολικά 111 αντικείμενα. 
Η συγκίνηση καθώς έβγαιναν στην επιφάνεια τα κομμάτια αυτά του αντιτορπιλικού ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ ήταν για όλους μεγάλη. Εξίσου μεγάλη ήταν και η ικανοποίηση που νιώθαμε, γιατί τώρα θα υπάρχει για πάντα κάτι να θυμίζει το ένδοξο πλοίο του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού και εκείνους που έδωσαν τη ζωή τους για να υπερασπιστούν τις γαλάζιες ελληνικές θάλασσες.
Σε λίγα χρόνια, λόγω της οξείδωσης που υφίστανται οι λαμαρίνες του πλοίου, το αντιτορπιλικό δεν θα υπάρχει πια. Θα υπάρχει όμως το μουσείο που θα δημιουργηθεί στη Λέρο για να φιλοξενήσει τα αντικείμενα που Ανελκύθηκαν, και η ιστορία, για να μας θυμίζει το ηρωικό αντιτορπιλικό ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ. 
Τα μέλη της ομάδας
Θανάσης Βογιατζάκης, Ρένα Γιατροπούλου, Βιβή Ζάβαλη, Μάριος Πέτρου, Παπακωστόπουλος Γιάννης, Κώστας Θωκταρίδης
Αφιερωμένο στον αείμνηστο Μανόλη Ήσυχο που έφυγε πολύ νωρίς από κοντά μας αφήνοντας όμως σε όλους μας πολύτιμη παρακαταθήκη το ιστορικό και πολιτιστικό του έργο.

ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ : 
Μανόλης Α. Ησυχος ‘50 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 1943 -1993’
Κωνσταντίνος Μεταλληνός‘ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ’ Ενα αντιτορπιλικό στη 
δίνη του πολέμου 1996.
Μιχάλης Ι. Σαμάρκος ‘ΛΕΡΟΣ Η ΜΑΛΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ’ σελ 138 εως 147
Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση ( Σεπτέμβριος - Οκτώβριος 1980 ) σελ.85 εως 91
Αντιναύαρχος Δημήτρης Φωκάς ‘ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΕΠΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΕΩΣ ΤΟΥ 
ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ 1940 -1944 (τόμος Β)
Πλωτάρχης Ευάγγελος Δανιήλ ‘Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΛΓΑΣ’
Αχιλλέας Κύρου ‘ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ’ Ιστορία ενός αντιτορπιλικού σελ 168 εως 189.

web links..
Βασίλισσα Όλγα D-15 (1938-1943)
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/b.olga_d15.asp
Φωτογραφίες του Α/Τ Βασίλισσα Όλγα D-15..
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/images/oldShips/B.Olga_D-15_2.jpg
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/images/oldShips/B.Olga_D-15_1.jpg
Αφιέρωμα στον Γ. Μπλέσσα 
http://www.eaan.gr/h25-gblessas.htm

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ



----------


## Ellinis

Κώστα όσες φορές και να διαβάσω για την πολεμική δράση του "'Ολγα", πάντα θα εντυπωσιάζομαι από το πάθος με το οποίο πολέμησε το πλήρωμα του.

Από ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού _Γαιόραμα_, σκανάρισα το παρακάτω που δείχνει κάποια αντικείμενα που ανελκύστηκαν από το ναυάγιο. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως στο πολύ καλό άρθρο του περιοδικού, σε ένα σημείο ανέφερε πως το 1956 το ναυάγιο του Όλγα πουλήθηκε για σκραπ και πως η τροπίδα του μεταφέρθηκε για να εκτεθεί στα ναυπηγεία του Yarrow όπου είχε ναυπηγηθεί.
Είναι αρκετά γνωστό πως παρόμοια τύχη είχε το κουφάρι του ΕΛΛΗ στη Τήνο, το 1955. Όμως μου κάνει εντύπωση πως αν είχε γίνει ανέλκυση, δεν θα υπήρχαν στο βυθό τα μεγάλα τμήματα του πλοίου που περιγράφει ο Κώστας. Υποθέτω πως δεν έγινε συστηματική ανέλκυση του σκάφους αλλά θα αφαιρέθηκαν κάποια "ευγενή μετάλλα" υψηλής αξίας, προπέλες κλπ.

Την επόμενη ημέρα στη Λέρο βυθίστηκε και το αγγλικό α/τ HMS INTREPID. Για το ναυάγιο του δεν ξέρω αν παραμένει εκεί, όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον πως φέτος το Σεπτέμβρη μια ομάδα ¶γγλων θα πάει στη Λέρο για να αποδώσει τιμές. Σχετικά εδώ.

olga1.jpg

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

> Από ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού _Γαιόραμα_, σκανάρισα το παρακάτω που δείχνει κάποια αντικείμενα που ανελκύστηκαν από το ναυάγιο.




Είναι μεταγενέστερη δημοσίευση από την πρώτη αποστολή, και τα αντικείμενα είναι τμήματα από αυτά που αναφέρει και το κείμενο ανελκύσθηκαν συνολικά 111 αντικείμενα. 
Ασημένια πιρούνια κουτάλια φινιστρίνια καθώς και μια ασημένια ταμπακέρα και άλλα πολλά τα οποία βρίσκονται στο μουσείο στην Λέρο.




> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως στο πολύ καλό άρθρο του περιοδικού, σε ένα σημείο ανέφερε πως το 1956 το ναυάγιο του Όλγα πουλήθηκε για σκραπ και πως η τρόπιδα του μεταφέρθηκε για να εκτεθεί στα ναυπηγεία του Yarrow όπου είχε ναυπηγηθεί.




Το ναυάγιο πουλήθηκε θεωρητικά το 1948 (τότε πάρθηκε η απόφαση) και πρακτικά το 21/12/1953.




> Είναι αρκετά γνωστό πως παρόμοια τύχη είχε το κουφάρι του ΕΛΛΗ στη Τήνο, το 1955. Όμως μου κάνει εντύπωση πως αν είχε γίνει ανέλκυση, δεν θα υπήρχαν στο βυθό τα μεγάλα τμήματα του πλοίου που περιγράφει ο Κώστας. Υποθέτω πως δεν έγινε συστηματική ανέλκυση του σκάφους αλλά θα αφαιρέθηκαν κάποια "ευγενή μέταλλα" υψηλής αξίας, προπέλες κλπ.




Όταν φτάσαμε στην Λέρο όλοι μας έλεγαν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα στο βυθό, όλα ανελκύστηκαν παλαιότερα. 
Αλλά τελικά το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του πλοίου βρίσκεται εκεί. 
Το όλο το κατοκάραβο είναι εκεί θαμμένο στην λάσπη υπέρκατασκευές οι βάσεις τον πυροβόλων τμήμα της καδένας καθώς και πολλά μικρό αντικείμενα με μεγάλη ιστορία.




> Την επόμενη ημέρα στη Λέρο βυθίστηκε και το αγγλικό α/τ HMS INTREPID. Για το ναυάγιο του δεν ξέρω αν παραμένει εκεί, όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον πως φέτος το Σεπτέμβρη μια ομάδα ¶γγλων θα πάει στη Λέρο για να αποδώσει τιμές. Σχετικά εδώ.


Το HMS INTREPID είναι πολύ ρηχά... υπάρχουν ελάχιστα σε βάθος 3-4 μέτρων...

Την 26η Σεπτεμβρίου 2000 ήμασταν καλεσμένοι στην Λέρο για το ετήσιο μνημόσυνο του Αντιτορπιλικού Βασίλισσα Όλγα D-15. 
Μετά το μνημόσυνο πήγαμε στο ξενοδοχείο και αργά το βράδυ αρχίσαμε να βλέπουμε τα γεγονότα από την τηλεόραση (του EXPRESS SAMINA) ήταν συγκλονιστικό.. δεν κλείσαμε μάτι. 
Βυθίστηκαν και τα δυο 26/9...
Λίγες ώρες αργότερα πριν ξημερώσει επιβιβαστήκαμε στην Φρεγάτα ΨΑΡΑ και αποπλεύσαμε μαζί με τους επιζώντες του Βασίλισσα Όλγα για τον Πειραιά.
Το πλοίο αρχικά πήγαινε πάση δυνάμει ο πλοίαρχος είχε παραχωρήσει το καρέ Αξιωματικών από το οποίο όλοι οι επιζώντες του Βασίλισσα Όλγα έβλεπαν από την τηλεόραση τις εξελίξεις. 
Μου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να περιγράψω με πόση αγωνία έβλεπαν της εξελίξεις.
Χωρίς να το πολυκαταλάβουμε σκάβοντας με την πλώρη της τα κύματα η φρεγάτα έφτασε στην Πάρο. 
Δυστυχώς δεν είχε ελικόπτερο μαζί της και παραμείναμε για κάμποση ώρα βλέποντας τα ελικόπτερα και μια Βρετανική Φρεγάτα που ήταν κοντά μας. Κάποια στιγμή μας ενημέρωσαν ότι θα αποχωρήσουμε 
από την περιοχή και έτσι και έγινε. 

Μια σειρά από έγγραφα που είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρεις αρκετό ενδιαφέρον.
Ποτέ πριν δεν έχουν δημοσιοποιηθεί έχω αρκετό υλικό από την ιστορία του Βασίλισσα Όλγα.
Φώτο από το μνημόσυνο του 2000 καθώς και από τους επιζώντες. Έγγραφα που αφορούν την αγοροπωλησία πρωτόκολλα παράδοσης παραλαβής ναυπηγημάτων άδειες ανέλκυσης, (ξεκίνησε από 70.000.000 δρχ) ναυτικό σήμα για παράταση ανέλκυσης, και άλλα έγγραφα..

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω οτι πουλήσαν το ναυάγιο του Όλγα για παλιοσίδερα. Ευτυχώς που οι εργασίες δεν το κατέστρεψαν ολοκληρωτικά. 
Και πάλι όμως, ένα ναυάγιο όπου χάθηκαν ανθρώπινες ζωές θα έπρεπε να παραμένει αλώβητο σαν ένα μνημείο για αυτούς που χάθηκαν μαζί του.

----------


## Ellinis

H πρώτη επαφή του πλοίου με το υγρό στοιχείο στα ναυπηγεία του Yarrow.
Από το περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς της εποχής εκείνης.

vasolg.jpg

----------


## d-t

Πριν από λίγες μέρες έγραψα στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια το λήμμα Βασίλισσα Όλγα (Αντιτορπιλικό). Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν κάποιος έκανε το κόπο να το διαβάσει και να γράψει τις παρατηρήσεις του. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Όσοι υπηρέτησαν στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνος θα πέρασαν δίπλα από το μνημείο που δημιουργήθηκε λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο για να τιμήσει τους νεκρούς και τη δράση του Α/Τ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ. Κοιτάζοντας τον στρεβλωμένο πυργίσκο μπορεί κανείς να πιστέψει οτι προέρχεται από το ΟΛΓΑ. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως πρόκειται για έναν από τους πυργίσκους του ιταλικής ναυπήγης Α/Τ TURBINE το οποίο βυθίστηκε στο Ναύσταθμο κατά τη διάρκεια συμμαχικών βομβαρδισμών το Σεπτέμβρη του 1944 και ενώ τελούσε υπό γερμανικό έλεγχο. Το ναυάγιο του που ήταν στα ρηχά διαλύθηκε αλλά ο πυργίσκος χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο μνημείο του ΟΛΓΑ. Δυο φωτογραφίες του, μια λίγο μετά τον πόλεμο και μια πρόσφατη:

DSC_8432.jpg DSC_8433.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάποτε προσκεκλημένος σε γιορτή στη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ είχα δει τα πυροβόλα στην προβλήτα που ήταν δεμένη κ μου εξήγησαν ότι "αυτά είναι σαν τα πυροβόλα του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ".¨Ημουν παιδί τότε κ το πίστεψα.Βέβαια με την πάροδο του χρόνο κ την απόκτηση της σχετικής γνώσης,κατάλαβα περί τινος πραγματικά πρόκειται.
Η χρήση των πυροβόλων του ιταλικού Turbine (διπλά *OTO 120 mm/45) στο μνημείο είχε τότε μιά λογική αφού προέρχονταν από ιταλικό Α/Τ κ με δεδομένη την δράση του Β.ΟΛΓΑ κατά των Ιταλών.
*Ενημερωτικά, πυροβόλα ίδιου τύπου με του Β.ΟΛΓΑ,μονά Rheinmetall 127mm/34 χρησιμποιούσε η Νορβηγία σε επάκτια πυροβολεία μέχρι το 2003.

----------

